# Just wondering names can be deceiving!!!!



## Reble (Dec 6, 2006)

Woman (Forum name Reble)

Just wondering




: Some forum names are hard to tell?

Please Vote, I do believe there are more woman and very few men on here. Correct?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm a woman. :lol: My name's Sara.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 6, 2006)

Only horse people go looking under tails...LOL

I am lilhorseladie ( I hope that is easy enough to tell what sex I am)

My name is Staci


----------



## RAPfrosty (Dec 6, 2006)

Girl.


----------



## justagirl (Dec 6, 2006)

just as my username implies ..... justagirl



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Dec 6, 2006)

Boy!!!!

Gage


----------



## mininik (Dec 6, 2006)

"What sex are you on this forum?" Rebel

*snicker* Is that to imply we are of a different sex OFF this forum? :lol:

And for another laugh... I'm a "lady."




:


----------



## CAM (Dec 6, 2006)

My name is Debra.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha! :bgrin

I dont know too many male Linda's, so yep, in case you are wondering...I'm a woman!



:



:


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is pretty obvious....but in case anyone is in doubt, I am female.



:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 6, 2006)

All girl here...last time I checked! :saludando:


----------



## miniapp (Dec 6, 2006)

mininik said:


> "What sex are you on this forum?" Rebel
> 
> *snicker* Is that to imply we are of a different sex OFF this forum? :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

My name is Suzy... and yes, I am a woman!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 6, 2006)

If I were a man I would be backwoodspapa lol nope nanny here a lady well sometimes not a lady but female anyway.


----------



## JO~* (Dec 6, 2006)

JO~* = JoAnn


----------



## Miniv (Dec 6, 2006)

WE are "MiniV".........but we each sign our own names or nicknames -- MA = Maryann (female). Hubby signs as Larry -- (male)



: However, I will admit that "MA" posts 90 percent of the time.

MA :lol:


----------



## twister (Dec 6, 2006)

:bgrin me twister me woman you tarzan? :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 6, 2006)

LoL Yup mine's there two. *Girl* lol.


----------



## Yaddax3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Fella. But my feminine side often comes out when I'm on the Forum. I guess it's from being on here with all you fillies.


----------



## Jess P (Dec 6, 2006)

Girlie


----------



## Devon (Dec 6, 2006)

Woman. hehe ATM 29 women 1 Man!


----------



## carlenehorse (Dec 6, 2006)

Girl, My name is Carlene.


----------



## minimule (Dec 6, 2006)

Female! I know mine is one that's hard to tell. I am a BIG time tomboy though. One of the reasons my hubby loves me




:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 6, 2006)

I think my forum name says it all!! ~Michele


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 7, 2006)

ILUVWALKERS...FEMALE...NIKKI


----------



## dreammountainminis (Dec 7, 2006)

I am woman here me roar.......LOL

My name is Melanie


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm Shannon and I'm a girl...


----------



## love_casper (Dec 7, 2006)

well both my forum name and real name could go either way....I'm Alex (as sig says, though that's know help gender-wise) and 100% GIRL!!!! :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2006)

Despite any rumors to the contrary, I am a she :lol:

The "S." is for "Stefanie", but I've always gone by my middle name, Jill, which is my name here as well.


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 7, 2006)

Woman... my name is Cheryl :saludando:


----------



## strass (Dec 7, 2006)

The line in my signature should leave no doubt.

Don't think anyone would ever mistake me for a female...I'm a fat, bald, over-secure, Alpha Male and it shows. :472:



: :flirt:


----------



## Fred (Dec 7, 2006)

I am female though my forum name is Fred. Fred is for my buddy Rolling Ridge Rum Runner. Linda B


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2006)

HELLO,

I AM A WOMEN.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## minicuteness (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm a girl.


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 7, 2006)

Act like a girl, old enough to be a woman. Nikky


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 7, 2006)

As buddies would say "Kim is such NOT a chick, with her big butt truck, big butt 4-wheeler, her big butt trailers "

Yep, I'm a chick, with the mind of a boy with the most toys wins LOLOL

Kim


----------



## rockin r (Dec 7, 2006)

I am a filly, ops..I mean a women, I have been around horses way to long!


----------



## wcr (Dec 7, 2006)

I am the alpha mare on my place. wcr-Kathi


----------



## Slinkky (Dec 7, 2006)

Female.....yes, definately female.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 7, 2006)

A female and my name is Leya :saludando:


----------



## Davie (Dec 7, 2006)

100% female.

First name is Davilene but not everyone can remember or say it and that started when I was in school. Lots of my relatives are from Texas and one of them gave me a coonskin cap when I was little as I loved to watch Daniel Boone on TV. Well I was a big tomboy growing up and was so proud of that cap that all the kids in the neighborhood kicknamed me Davie--as in Davy Crockett (Rember Davy Crockett, king of the wild frontier?). The nickname stuck as you can see.

Mom used to always spell it Davi -- I have more western belts with it spelled that way



:

Lots of folks ask if I was named after my Dad, sorrry no, his name is Alvin. Mom told me I was named after her best friend who had the same name, never met her.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Dec 7, 2006)

Girl. (I wish!), older woman is more like it! Name is Carolyn


----------



## Doobie (Dec 7, 2006)

Name's Debbie !

and yes that makes me a lady !! lol


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm a girl too. My forum name comes from my horses reg name, and despite being spelled the "girls" way Billie with an IE and not a Y he is a boy! I just call him Mr Bill to avoid confusion. He is a very masculine man who has no insecurities with his gender, girlie spelled name or no.


----------



## nootka (Dec 7, 2006)

I am female on and off the forum.






My nickname is possibly deceptive, it was after my kitty, Nootka, and has not changed since I joined the Forum nearly 10 years ago now (well give it five months!).

Anyway, in my "info" there's a pic of me, so I thought that might help.

Hehe, there's a few on here, that posted their gender where I was somewhat surprised, as I had assumed the other, not that that it matters. 

We are definitely mostly female around here.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 7, 2006)

mininik said:


> "What sex are you on this forum?" Rebel
> 
> *snicker* Is that to imply we are of a different sex OFF this forum? :lol:
> 
> ...



LOL



:bgrin I'm male



one of the few, the proud, the eternally wrong


----------



## sedeh (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess Sandy could be either gender........but I'm all woman! (though I've been called a "B" often enough to wonder :bgrin ).

I'm glad you started this thread though because some people I thought were guys ended up being girls!! Like Devon and Fred!


----------



## shane (Dec 7, 2006)

im a girl....lynda.....i guess i had a few guessing when i first joined as i got asked if i were a boy,,,i think knowing most of you now that some of the younger girls where on the hope lol :lol:

...its such a female dominated forum lol.....

what do mean women do nothing but sit on the forum? nattering  :lol:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 7, 2006)

mininik said:


> "What sex are you on this forum?" Rebel
> 
> *snicker* Is that to imply we are of a different sex OFF this forum? :lol:



LOLOLOLOLOL :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

Susan here, female on and off the forum :bgrin



Nathan Luszcz said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and WOW, he ADMITS to being eternally wrong!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:



backwoodsnanny said:


> a lady well sometimes not a lady but female anyway.


wouldn't have it any other way! i remember years ago telling people about a camping trip my daughter and i had made with our big horses, we drove a few hours to the mountains, camped overnight, trail riding, etc. - and had someone look at me and say "how did you do all that WITHOUT A MAN?????" hey, a single mom just has to do stuff or nothing gets done! we girls, we stick together, and we had a BLAST! but i am now (finally) happily married to a great guy (after 20 years of mistakes and NOT great guys...)

edited to say, great post by the way! very enjoyable!!


----------



## irishmini (Dec 7, 2006)

put naked avatars on..........and we will get more men................(naked women.not horses).

p.s...i am all women!!!!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 7, 2006)

Since my forum name is my first name I think it's pretty self explainitory.



: Definetly female and pronounced lou-ELLA.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2006)

100% American Female, from head to toe. My Name is Leeana (sure you couldnt tell by now huh?) pronounced LEE-ANA. I'm called Leeann for short.

But yes, i'm an all American Girlie girl on and off the forum.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 7, 2006)

Im a girl. My name is Breanne, pronounced Bre-Ann.

On AND off of the forum. :lol:


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 7, 2006)

hmmmm......let me check.......yep, still a girl.

not a girlie girl mind you (i was the girl who as a kid wanted to grow up to be a boy) but female all the same


----------



## cast (Dec 7, 2006)

:bgrin my name on site speaks for itselve,cast :lol:


----------



## anoki (Dec 7, 2006)

:saludando: Female here too!!! Definitely not a girlie girl...I spend too much time getting gruby to be a girlie girl!!! LMAO

My forum name, anoki, is my big horse's name.

~kathryn


----------



## stormo41 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am female although my b/f says i act like a guy sometimes lol.


----------



## punky (Dec 8, 2006)

Punky is a family nickname, and its stuck thru the years.

I am a girl also!!


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 8, 2006)

Bluerocket - female - JJay --- male-Kim


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2006)

Female here-- my name is Lori.


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am most certainly female... I hope. :bgrin


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 8, 2006)

All mare, er, woman........

Lucy


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm just Robin, an ol boss mare.


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Dec 8, 2006)

male which i bet you could guess if you did not know. ---James


----------



## runamuk (Dec 8, 2006)

Well runamuk is my farm name

and my name is Rori ..... it means the red king and I believe I was informed that it stems from gaelic that loosely translates to robert..............

..............so if ya want you can also call me "bob" :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

I'll just let those who don't know keep on guessing :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 8, 2006)

:saludando: I'm a lady




:


----------



## Camelotcavs (Dec 8, 2006)

I am a Harley riding, truck driving, gun toting lady. :bgrin


----------



## minih (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a woman :bgrin


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 9, 2006)

Candleliteranch---The boss mare around here!



: AKA- Lisa


----------

